# Kel Tec P11 - If lost, would you replace it with another P11?



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

The title is pretty straight forward. If you lost your P11, would you replace it with another P11? If yes, what makes the P11 so attractive to you? If no, what would you consider as a better replacement.

On another note, for those of you who bought your Kel Tec P11 new, what was included? Do they just come with 1 magazine?

EDIT: Also, do you prefer the hard chrome, parkerized, or the blue version? Why?


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, so I "jumped the gun". I just couldn't wait any longer, haha. I just placed my order through Bud's Gun Shop for a parkerized P11. I was originally looking at the hard chrome model, but ultimately decided that for a concealment piece, it would be better to have something that isn't at all reflective just in case it would ever make an unintentional appearance. I've had good luck with Bud's in the past and I believe it would be hard to beat their price on the Kel Tec. After the FFL transfer fee, it looks like this little guy is going to be mine for less than $285. In this day and age, I would have never believed that I could have bought an American manufactured handgun with a lifetime warranty for less than $300 without seeing it with my own eyes. I know Kel Tec isn't a brand that you would want to throw around at a gun club, but I'm willing to take a gamble on it for that kind of money.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck.

$285 for a handgun is a good number. I hear Kel Tecs work when you pull the trigger. 

Enjoy the new weapon!!!!!!!

CG


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks!

I guessing this section of the board isn't frequented by too many of our members, but I have another question. :mrgreen:

For those of you who own a P11, do you prefer 115, 124, or 147 grain ammo?

I've been reading up on the P11 and quite a few people have complaints about the recoil due to the P11's small size and light weight. This leads me to believe that the snappier nature of 115 grain ammo probably isn't the wisest choice. Should this be an indication that 147 is automatically the "go to" weight or does 124 provide a happy medium of speed and manageable recoil? Like most others, I don't associate 9mm with hard recoil, but if everything I've read is true, I might be in for a surprise. Oh well, the P11 isn't intended to be a range gun anyway.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Any bulletsput through the P11 is going to cause you some discomfort. Shooting one is not much fun. But if you don't intend to shoot it much you just get the cheapest ammo you can to practice and then a good SD ammo to carry. To answer your original question......I wouid never loose a gun but if I lost a P11 it would probably be because I gave it away. 

Like I said good luck with your new weapon and no matter how much it hurts to shoot it. If you learn to shoot pretty well it will hurt the BG alot more if that time ever comes.

RCG


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i carry Hornady critical defense in mine, so 115. now. i startedwith it carrying the 124gr federal. 147. i don't like the way it shoots out of it. I found mine shoots to POA with the 115. so thats what i use. The ONLY reason i have branched out to a couple other 9mms from my P-11 is that... you shouldn't dry fire it, and as it was my carry gun that i was using for IDPA, i could not avoid dryfiring on the range. Otherwise i would not have bought 2 m&p's and (again) another glock. I LOVE the way my p-11 carries, shoots like my DA revolvers (alternate carry pistols.) Plenty accurate (although you MUST practice with it, much like a snubby .38)

So.. would i ... yes. But now i have no need (having a couple alternates). I still wont sell mine though. Did a nice fluff & buff, put on trigger "cover", hogue handa-all jr and pinky extension. Nice holster. 

Does it kick. Yep. But that is life with a small light gun. Doesnt kick as much as my PA-63 (fixed barrel, 9mm Mak, aluminum frame). THAT drew blood first session. and NOT from slide bite.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Good luck.
> 
> $285 for a handgun is a good number. I hear Kel Tecs work when you pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


 Great sized & priced handgun until you pull the trigger. A Hi-points trigger is better IMO.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I got the KelTec PF9, but yes I would buy another Kel Tec. It has always gone bang when it was supposed to.


----------



## tirador (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes. For what it was designed to do, it excels. It was meant to be a light CC gun with a 9mm bullet delivery. 147 gr JHP is a good self defense package. Kicks like a mule, but so do J frame .38 +P lightweights. I carry mine daily and trust it with my life. Good little gun.


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't think I would buy another P11. Had an early production model and wasn't impressed. First time at the range the rear sight AND disassembly pin blew off the gun. Besides that, I didn't like the way the gun handled and the trigger pull was atrocious. Put a bad taste in my mouth for quite a few years. 
Ended up trying Keltecs again after a few years. Eventually bought both the P32 and P3AT. Both guns turned out to be real gems! Never a problem with either. It seems like KelTecs overall quality has greatly improved over the years.
Just recently picked up a PF-9 after reading the many good reviews. The gun appears to be put together very well and the aesthetics are good. Haven't yet taken it to the range to try her out so I'm anxious to put her through the paces.
The gun is very light and thin, perfect for IWB carry, and the price couldn't be beat considering it even has a lifetime warranty. Now I'm hoping she shoots as well as she looks!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a P-11 that has performed well for me for over 850 rounds now. I did replace the polymer recoil guide rod with a metal one from Kel Tec, but other than that it is the way I bought it a few years ago. I also like my P3AT quite a bit as well. I had a PF9, but could not warm up to it due to it hurt to shoot. My hands are probably too large for that gun anyway. The P-11 fills my hand up better than the PF9 did. Good luck with yours and hope it performs well for you.:smt1099


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Kel -Tec is one of the best in the industry when it comes to customer service. They really honor their lifetime guarantee. I purchased a P-11 when they first came out years ago. I carried it more than I shot it but still had at least a couple thousand rounds through it. Last year I started to get a few FTF's once in a while not bad but I want a carry gun that has *NO* FTF. So I called Kel-Tec, and explained everything to them, and told them when I bought the gun. They told me to send it in and they would upgrade every part on the gun to bring it up to the models they have today. That was great because back in the day the trigger was even worse than they are now. Anyway I sent the gun in, got it back in about 2 weeks with all new parts. The trigger felt much better, however after the second mag on the 1st shot of the third mag the trigger broke. Would not do anything, so another call to Kel-Tec they were very nice and apologized for what had happened. Long story short, when I got the gun back it was a brand new gun. All they did was put my old serial number on it, and I had a brand new gun. I now have 600 rounds through it without one malfunction. That's why I say they have the best customer service in the industry.


----------



## jsmith11198024 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just bought my kel tec p11 blued tonight for 290 with case and an extra S/W 59 series 12 round mag. This is what I can say after a few rounds. It does not kick bad at all, Less then an XDm 40 cal by far. my g/f shoots it with no problem other then the trigger pull and little fingers, and the stiff slide spring. The trigger is tight with 8.4 lbs (my gun) of pull , about what I want with a piped carry gun . The gun has no safteys to dick around with, other then the snug trigger pull. And the slide stop is just that. it was not desinged to be pushed to charge the weapon. It's light 14-15 oz's 22oz's with a loaded 12 rd mag installed But I notice it when it is in my waistband. I haven't had and hiccups or malfunctions out of it and I started out with 115 fmj tulammo which is as cheap as it gets. and worked up to cor bon. The acuracy is better then expected, I can hit vitals at 20 yards easily , I had to learn to stage the trigger a little but now it's easily done. the sights are cheap, but do there job. Under 7 yards it is a point and shoot gun , it points and shoots naturally with all rounds in the heart lung area. When I benched It I came up with about a 2.25 inch 4 shot group. Not to bad for such a short barrel. All and all I would rate it up around a 9.5 for the ccw type gun above the pf9 (7rounds?) You are not going to notice a 1/4 inch , The weight yeah but more kill ability trumps it in my book. It also holds it's own against much more expensive models as well. A glock 26 hasn't got anything on this little beast. For the price it cannot be beat, and if trigger pull is an issue, you can get a 4 or 6.5 lb spring kit for the trigger, but it voids the warranty. (just reinstall stock parts if it needs to be sent in) and they cant tell. I will find the link if requested. I'm happy with it and am glad I didn't listen to all the hype of the internet communtiy because 90% of it is B/S, 5% cant shoot it right and the other 5% have legitimate issues with the weapon. Kel Tec has one of the best customer services that you could ask for . That is the one thing that everybody does seem to agree on. I hope this helps a little. Thank You


----------



## il.bill (Feb 23, 2012)

I just put 50 rounds through my P11 the other day. It has worked flawlessly for the first >150 rounds fired. It is a nasty little gun, not very much fun to shoot, but it is more accurate than I am at ten yards and packs a good wallop.

I like the no external safety design - the trigger pull is soooo... long that you really have to want to consciously fire the pistol, but my wife has weakened fingers and is unable to pull the trigger. I would replace a lost (eg. dropped in the lake while fishing) or stolen P11 only after checking out some of the alternatives. The trigger sucks (a piece of electrical wiring 'shrink wrap' made mine more comfortable), and the recoil bites my hand, but I like it for what it is: a small, simple, effective, and powerful handgun with a ten round magazine that has gone bang every time for me. 

I paid $251 including tax OTD last month at my LGS.


----------



## 7shooter24 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have owned a p-11 for two years. After cleaning, polishing and lubeing it has been a really fun gun to shoot.
It is as reliable as any of my guns and if held with a proper firm grip the recoil is not as harsh as most people make it out.
If I lost it I would replace it.
I would recommend it as a good CC


----------



## MichiganBob (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I would I bought my P11 in August of 2011 and it has worked flawlessly. I bought it as a conceal carry weapon not a range gun, so the recoil felt is not an issue. It is accurate has worked perfectly, it is very concealable, and it does come with a great warranty. I take it to the range every other month and put between 50 to 100 rounds through it. Now after 100 or so rounds your hand feels it, or at least mine does. But if needed in a dangerous situation I hope to only need a couple accurate rounds, from a weapon I can trust. And the P11 is that weapon.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

MichiganBob said:


> Yes I would I bought my P11 in August of 2011 and it has worked flawlessly. I bought it as a conceal carry weapon not a range gun, so the recoil felt is not an issue. It is accurate has worked perfectly, it is very concealable, and it does come with a great warranty. I take it to the range every other month and put between 50 to 100 rounds through it. Now after 100 or so rounds your hand feels it, or at least mine does. But if needed in a dangerous situation I hope to only need a couple accurate rounds, from a weapon I can trust. And the P11 is that weapon.


X2 my post would be almost identical to his. Except I bought mine in Aug of 2012 lol. I would buy another one because of how comfortable it is while shooting or just sitting in my hand.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

X6StringerX said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I guessing this section of the board isn't frequented by too many of our members, but I have another question. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


I usually shoot 115 grain through mine. I use either Winchester 115 grain JHP, or Federal 124 grain JHP for carry. I have never shot the 147 grain stuff through mine.


----------



## lawmann (Dec 28, 2013)

X6StringerX said:


> The title is pretty straight forward. If you lost your P11, would you replace it with another P11? If yes, what makes the P11 so attractive to you? If no, what would you consider as a better replacement.
> 
> On another note, for those of you who bought your Kel Tec P11 new, what was included? Do they just come with 1 magazine?
> 
> EDIT: Also, do you prefer the hard chrome, parkerized, or the blue version? Why?


I just found this forum, so I apologize for such a late reply to this thread.

I bought my KelTek P-11 back in 1998 as a back-up weapon when I was working as a Deputy Sheriff in Florida. Unfortunately the parkerized coating didn't hold up too well between the salt air and sweat, but having a friend who was a gunsmith provided me an opportunity to get it blued. He did an outstanding job and the bluing has held up impressively.

I just picked-up a factory belt clip for it and I will carry the P-11 as my CC weapon. I think I only paid $180 for this puppy new and have not been disappointed with it; compared to $300+ for one now I would say I got a deal. I would most certainly replace it with another P-11 if anything happened to this one.


----------



## bushrat (Jun 25, 2013)

recoilguy said:


> Good luck. $285 for a handgun is a good number. I hear Kel Tecs work when you pull the trigger. Enjoy the new weapon!!!!!!!CG


Have thoroughly enjoyed my PF-9. Purchased two additional magazines w/ the finger extension. The gun has shown itself to be reliable with most any brand 115gr jhp, or the Federal Guard Dog ammo. Haven't tried any 147gr in it. Don't feel a need for that heavy a bullet. So far, no fte or ftf's. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

lawmann said:


> I just found this forum, so I apologize for such a late reply to this thread.
> 
> I bought my KelTek P-11 back in 1998 as a back-up weapon when I was working as a Deputy Sheriff in Florida. Unfortunately the parkerized coating didn't hold up too well between the salt air and sweat, but having a friend who was a gunsmith provided me an opportunity to get it blued. He did an outstanding job and the bluing has held up impressively.
> 
> I just picked-up a factory belt clip for it and I will carry the P-11 as my CC weapon. I think I only paid $180 for this puppy new and have not been disappointed with it; compared to $300+ for one now I would say I got a deal. I would most certainly replace it with another P-11 if anything happened to this one.


Any pictures of the re-bluing? :mrgreen:


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

X6StringerX said:


> The title is pretty straight forward. If you lost your P11, would you replace it with another P11? If yes, what makes the P11 so attractive to you? If no, what would you consider as a better replacement.
> 
> On another note, for those of you who bought your Kel Tec P11 new, what was included? Do they just come with 1 magazine?
> 
> EDIT: Also, do you prefer the hard chrome, parkerized, or the blue version? Why?


No doubt.

Purchased ours at a gun show as a greenhorn and paid about 75.00 too much for it. The guy saw me coming and I got skinned. That being said I've got over 400 rounds of all different kinds of 115 FMJ down range w/one field cleaning and it's been a hoss. So, all in all it was a decent buy because of the reliability.

My wife selected an IT Protec .25 acp that was nothing but trouble so we unloaded it at a loss. It was worth it though as we used _that _money to purchase a Sterling Arms 300 .25 manufactuered in Gasport, NY between '72-'76. All machined steel. It's really a sweet piece. Will upgrade asap to a .380, but I'm not at all unhappy in carrying the.25. I've gotten to the point where I can hit 6-9" groupings w/my off hand.

My wife is very confident carrying the 9. She carrys it 10+1 w/an extra mag. She's ex-military and an excellent shot. Received 'Expert' status w/an M-16 and a 1911 sidearm in training as a NCO West Point candidate. I _never _concern myself for her safety. She's _very _capable.

My wife carries the P11 w/JHP 115+P Copper Only Projectiles. She's only fired about 3 rounds of it to get the +P feel. They weren't _that _much different.

So, yes I would replace our P11 w/another one in a second. The only reason I don't carry one as well is that I frequently ride a bicycle for errands and as I'm in/out of various establishments and on/of the bike the P11 simply prints too much for CC.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

welshdude said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Purchased ours at a gun show as a greenhorn and paid about 75.00 too much for it. The guy saw me coming and I got skinned. That being said I've got over 400 rounds of all different kinds of 115 FMJ down range w/one field cleaning and it's been a hoss. So, all in all it was a decent buy because of the reliability.
> 
> ...


I just put another 50 rounds through my P-11 this morning...flawless. I carry that gun more than any of my others due to the reliability, and the fact that I am not that worried about getting minor nicks or blemishes on it. It's tough. BTW, would the P3AT be a little easier for you to conceal? I had one for about two years, and it ran like a champ for me while I had it.


----------



## McE (Mar 28, 2014)

I just sold my P11 that had the stainless slide. I just had too many guns and had to pare down the collection a bit (and it was the cheapest gun in the collection)
Soon as I sold it, I felt a little bit of regret, especially since stainless P11's are kind of rare.
But then I heard the stainless ones were discontinued because there was a chance of cracking, which makes me feel a little bit better.

In stats it is a great gun, slimmer, shorter, lighter than a Glock 26 and higher capacity (with the 12 round), and I may pick one up down the line. Gosh talking about it makes me want one now.

How are the parkerized ones? Is the finish good and durable? I'm a stainless kind of guy and hear things poor parkerizing and flaking chrome which is keeping me away.


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I just put another 50 rounds through my P-11 this morning...flawless. I carry that gun more than any of my others due to the reliability, and the fact that I am not that worried about getting minor nicks or blemishes on it. It's tough. BTW, would the P3AT be a little easier for you to conceal? I had one for about two years, and it ran like a champ for me while I had it.


Have considered it, seriously. After owning the Sterling for a while now I've decided if/when I _do _upgrade I'm going w/a Magnum Research MDE .380. It's all metal except for the grips. Have had an opportunity to shoot several .380 pockets and the polymers were just too light. The NAA Guardian is a doorstop. My concern was/is reset/follow-ups. The MDE clearly out shown the others in that regard because of the weight. It weighs about the same as my Sterling and though there's more kick it's manageable for me.


----------

